# Plastisol Issues



## Silver Star DC (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Everybody.
I am having some issues with my plastisol transfers. This is my second attempt at using plastisol transfers, and so far I am about as pleased as my first attempt. My first run with plastisol transfers did not work out well. After 5 or 6 washes, the customer called to let me know that the ink was coming off the shirt. On some of the shirts the whole design came off. So I was a little hesitant to order plastisol transfers again. At least until now. I have a 2 color design with some really fine detail in it. And after pressing the transfers and letting it cool, I can run my hand over the transfer and some of the ink still wants to come up. I don't know what to do, and the supplier wasn't very helpful. I am pressing a cotton/poly shirt. I am prepressing for 10 sec at 350 F. Then applying and pressing the transfer for 8 sec. Peeling the carrier while hot, and letting the shirt cool before touching it. Am I doing something wrong? Please give any advice that you have.


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

You may have issues with your heat press. You may not have a consistent overall heating surface. What I mean is, depending on what type of heat press you have and how old it is, one part of the press may be one temp and another part may be another temp. 

Are the transfers coming off usually in the same place on the shirt?

Also you may not be pressing the transfers onto the shirts long enough. What does your transfer manufacturer recommend?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There are several possible factors. Possibly the temperature is incorrect on the heating element. Have you tested it with a laser heat gun? Maybe not enough pressure. We recommend 50-70 pounds. You should not need to do a second pressing. One should be enough. Maybe just a low quality transfer. Tough to pinpoint, but if you send us a video of your application process we will be pleased to try and help.


----------



## Silver Star DC (Oct 4, 2011)

nypdofficer1 said:


> You may have issues with your heat press. You may not have a consistent overall heating surface. What I mean is, depending on what type of heat press you have and how old it is, one part of the press may be one temp and another part may be another temp.


The heat press is about 5 years old, and it doesn't give me any issues with my cut vinyl transfers.



nypdofficer1 said:


> Are the transfers coming off usually in the same place on the shirt?


I will say that yes, the transfers are coming up in the same areas, but those areas are the really fine detail of the print.



nypdofficer1 said:


> Also you may not be pressing the transfers onto the shirts long enough. What does your transfer manufacturer recommend?


I have upped the temp and the dwell time, and am still getting the same results.


----------



## Silver Star DC (Oct 4, 2011)

proworlded said:


> There are several possible factors. Possibly the temperature is incorrect on the heating element. Have you tested it with a laser heat gun? Maybe not enough pressure. We recommend 50-70 pounds.


I don't have a laser heat gun, though I need to purchase one. Another Transfer supplier helped me get my pressure corrected. just a few moments ago.



proworlded said:


> You should not need to do a second pressing. One should be enough. Maybe just a low quality transfer. Tough to pinpoint, but if you send us a video of your application process we will be pleased to try and help.


I actually have talked with 3 different suppliers of plastisol transfers today and I get different information from each one. So a single press is sufficient if the correct heat and pressure is used? But I am hoping its not a low quality transfer as the supplier has been recommended on this site several times.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Silver Star DC said:


> I actually have talked with 3 different suppliers of plastisol transfers today and I get different information from each one.


That is because suppliers use different inks/adhesives to make their transfers....So different suppliers will have different instructions.....

Have you talked to the supplier you purchased from for assistance?....


----------



## Silver Star DC (Oct 4, 2011)

royster13 said:


> That is because suppliers use different inks/adhesives to make their transfers....So different suppliers will have different instructions.....
> 
> Have you talked to the supplier you purchased from for assistance?....


I did and he seemed like he didn't have very much time to talk or give advice. The last few conversations with him was very short and abrupt. Thats why I seeked advice from other suppliers and this forum.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

so these are hot peel transfers produced on the hot peel paper correct? And they are not holding up to more than 5 or so washings or you can make it come off if you rub it?

Providing your supplier is using the right ink and the right paper, you are not applying enough pressure, experiment with different pressures, usually you need more pressure than you think.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html

Try the tips here first.


----------

